# "New" Groz Parallel Clamps - Bargain or Dud?



## paxorion

I noticed that Woodcraft has a "new" offering of Groz Parallel Clamp. Based on the website picture, the clamps look strikingly similar to the current parallel clamp Jorgensen/Irwin design, possibly the old Bessey K Bodys, or a revival/rebranding of the old WoodRiver parallel clamps.

The sale price running until October makes it an interesting proposition as a starter set. I wanted to know if anyone has any thoughts as to whether or not this may be a bargain or dud.


----------



## RPhillips

I say go for it.

They look pretty good to me and for the price I'd be will to give them a try. One set of Bessy 40" would cost at least that. I may have to jump on this as well.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChipByrd

If you are close to a Menards, you can pick up the Jorgensen on sale. 2 - 24" and 2 - 36" for $105. HD will price match and take off another 10%.


----------



## paxorion

No Menards near me so that sale trick won't work. I've played around with quite a few different parallel clamps and found that…
- Jorgensens are the easiest easy to use when positioning the clamp head, but I find the wooden handle too slippery (best price I've found is at HD)
- Bessey K Body Revos have the best handle, but I'm not too big a fan of how aggravating clamp head positioning can be (best price I've found is at Lowes)
- Jet's definitely top both the Jorgie and Bessey in clamp head positioning, easy of use, even if the handle doesn't inspire as much confidence as either the Jorgie or Bessey…not to mention the price (Amazon or my local Woodcraft)
- Irwin's (no actual tactile experience) seem to have a lot of complaints about the fine thread screws being a bit overkill, requiring a lot of turning (Rockler)


----------



## bigblockyeti

That Jorgensen sale sounds like a screamin deal. Is there a flyer for the sale? Is it for the cabinet master clamps or the lighter duty ones? Menards isn't too close to me, but I don't mind a short motorcycle ride to the nearest one, or better yet the HD only 8 miles away. I did find the cabinet master clamps on Menards website and they were on sale, but not as a set for $105. 10% off that and I'd think about buying two sets. I bought my Bessey K bodys over 10 years ago and when they were on sale, seems like the prices have shot through the roof on the new ones.


----------



## crank49

It seems this thread got completely away from the question about the Groz clamps.

I haven't seen the Groz clamps in person. I do have a couple of their vises and a plane or two. Seems like they are not consistent. I really like the vises; that's why I have two. The planes are pretty crappy to just okay.

Any way, with my experience pertaining to Groz products, I would have to say I would have to see and touch a few to decide.

As far as the Jorgensen clamps are concerned, I have 4 cabinet masters and about 50 or 60 of the "F" style and they are top notch products from a fantastic company in my book. I once emailed them with a question about why their clamps were being removed from some Home Depot stores and where could I still get their clamps. They replied that they did not know why, but it was a decision of Home Depot, then they asked which clamp I was looking for. I told them the deep reach super duty "F" style. In a couple of days guess what arrived at my door? A couple of #4912 clamps. Now that's a class company.


----------



## paxorion

crank49 - I have to agree with you on the Groz products. I have 2 Groz planes and all I can say is, for the price…what did I expect? What initially shocked me about the Groz parallel clamp set was the $180 regular price, putting them well within the price point of a Bessey set from Amazon. If I was going to shell out that kind of money, I'd definitely splurge for a brand name.

For the sale price, the only price equivalent(s) I've found are the Irwin's when Rockler has them on sale ($25 for a 24", $30 for a 48"), or the ones from Peach Tree. I'll admit a lot of my perspective has been heavily influenced by Fine Woodworking's parallel clamp test in #209, which I read before and after playing with all the parallel clamps I have had a chance to touch. And based on my window-shopping experience, I'd have to agree with FW's conclusions that Jet > Jorgie > Bessey.


----------



## paxorion

For anyone who is interested, Woodcraft has recently marked down the price on the Groz parallel bar clamp set. It is now $79.99


----------



## bonesbr549

Good clamps bought 3 sets (of 4) last time they put them on sale. I like the metal handles better than the bessy ones. You can torque the handles better. Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to go pick up 3 more sets.


----------



## paxorion

> Good clamps bought 3 sets (of 4) last time they put them on sale. I like the metal handles better than the bessy ones. You can torque the handles better. Thanks for the heads up. I m going to go pick up 3 more sets.
> 
> - bonesbr549


I hope you didn't pick them up yet, because they are now on sale for an extra 10% off, at $72.


----------



## waho6o9

Picked up 2 sets thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CincyRW

I saw the Woodcraft clearance on the Groz parallel clamps and its very very tempting. I dont have any parallel clamps yet, and the "black Friday" sale everyone mentions on here seems a long way away.

I'm going to pull the trigger on these things unless anyone has any horror stories with them. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## paxorion

Despite being the OP for this thread, I haven't bought any of the Groz parallel clamps. I played with them in the store and didn't like the handle. They are very similar to the old WoodRiver parallel clamps.

My preferred parallel clamps are the Jets followed by the Bessey. If a crazy Black Friday sale pops up again I'm certainly going to buy a few more 24" ones. At the price point, I am also a big fan of the Peachtree parallel clamps. Very similar to the original Bessey K Body, old WoodRiver, and Groz clamps in terms of movement, but with a rubberized handle grip. They're currently sold out and I am hoping to see them restocked in the near future.


----------



## bonesbr549

Well, both my local WC's were out. So I asked if they were getting anymore, and they said no. I ordered two sets online and had to pay shipping/taxes, but still a great deal. Used them a lot and they function great. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## shampeon

Yeah, I got my set last week. They seem pretty decent so far, and with my gift card I'm only out $45 total. For a little over $10 a clamp (for me) that's a pretty good deal. We'll see how they hold up in the long run.


----------



## timbertailor

This is a pretty good deal on Amazon on some Bessey's.

Bessey KRK2450 K Body REVO Fixed Jaw Parallel Clamp Kit


----------



## Myeloman

I bought two of the three sets my local-ish Woodcraft had when they were first on sale. Went back a month or so later and they were on clearance so I grabbed the one remaining set (door set, two short, two long with the stand up blocks). I've not had one complaint yet, save that they don't sell them anymore it seems, oh, and the owners of the store nearest me went out of business (retired) and only offered the business up for sale for about a month. If I find them again at a decent price I'll buy them. I've always coveted the Besseys and have no doubt they perform exceedingly well but like Festool they're out of reach of my budget.

In short I can't say how they compare to the other, more established clamps, but I can say they perform very well..


----------



## Ub1chris

They look similar to the Bessel clamps, but feel less substantial when you use them. I broke one the first time I tightened it. The store replaced it, and haven,t had any troubles since, but as we all know you get what you pay for. On sale they,re ok, but I would never buy them for anywhere near full price

Chris


----------



## Crickett

Interestingly, I just stopped by Menards (even though I hate that store) and the had Jorgy's with composite handles as opposed to the traditional wooden ones. They ferlt very substantial, and the prices were hard to beat. When I first got into carpentry and then ultimately woodworking, I went the Jorgensen route, and I just can't see one good reason to stray from them now.


----------

